# Heatsinkusa Group Buy



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I hope I'm not breaking any rules.

I'll be placing an order in to heatsinkusa soon. I was wondering if anyone wanted to join in to help with shipping. If anyone has experience ordering from heatsinkusa, that would help too. This is the first time I will be dealing with HSU and I don't know what to expect in terms of shipping or fees.

TIA!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

If you get the heatsink online, there is a 50 dollar charge for shipping for a standard box which will fit bout 4 heatsinks. If you call them, the shipping comes down to 27.50. Best to just call them to see what they can do for you as they have really good customer service.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Flazky said:


> If you get the heatsink online, there is a 50 dollar charge for shipping for a standard box which will fit bout 4 heatsinks. If you call them, the shipping comes down to 27.50. Best to just call them to see what they can do for you as they have really good customer service.


Thanks for the information Flazky. I'm hoping to get 3 or 4 people together before I order.

So far there may be 2 of us which is already alot better than ordering myself


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey buddy,

I'm interested. Let me know if you are good tonight and we can talk more about it then.

Later
Wil


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I'm interested. Let me know if you are good tonight and we can talk more about it then.
> 
> ...


Yeah, come by tonight.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Rmb shipping is per 4 heatsinks i think.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

> Rmb shipping is per 4 heatsinks i think.


Yes, I will confirm that with HSU. Thanks again.


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there no canadian source for heatsinks?


----------

